# Courtside 8/4/03



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Send your emails to [email protected] 

I will have a recap after the show tonight


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I just e-mailed this one in.....



> Hey, Guys.....
> 
> Is it true that Nash wants to use Sabonis is a "7-foot coupon" - that he has a strong desire to use Arvydas as leverage in a trade, as it might be his "best" chance of also dumping one of our knuckleheads, while receiving a decent player(s) with strong character in return?
> 
> ...


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Nice email


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I just sent this email in 


I hear that Portland is talking to the Hawks about a trade , Jason would be a great fit in Portland


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Just sent mine in...



> Hey fellas,
> 
> I heard a rumor about a Wells/Stoudamire/Sabonis for Van Exel/Finley/LaFrentz trade almost going down, but Nash rejected it? Do you know anything about this?
> 
> ...


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

another email i sent 


Damon , Da , Sabonis for resigned Jason terry , Shreef Abdul Rahim and Alan Henderson . It looks like Hawks are starting all over again 


Do you think it would be a problem with playing time 

Possible fantasy lineup

Lineup 

Center Wallace 
PF Randolph
SF Rahim 
Sg Wells 
Pg Terry 


Bench 
Qyntel 
Henderson 
Mcnnis 
Boom Boom 
Dale Davis 


I know Portland might run into a log jam problem again , but if you dont have a shaq on your team , you have to have a deep team .


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Please let me know if they answered my question.  

Thanks!

cimalee, you do AWESOME wrap-ups!! :yes:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks you so much ABM - I will have a recap of it after the show and I will post if they respond to your email


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Please let me know if they answered my question.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


ABM ~ aren't you going to check out the show tonight on the web? 

Courtside Monday Night

Just click on listen to KXL on the left side of the screen and listen!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Thanks you so much ABM......


I meant it.

And so did Jeff Robertson, himself, when he just gave you props in the Hoopsworld thread.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> ABM ~ aren't you going to check out the show tonight on the web?
> ...


I'll try....if the stupid firewall doesn't get in the way...(company laptop, ya know....)


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Gave who props


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

*Question???*



> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> ABM ~ aren't you going to check out the show tonight on the web?
> ...


Why can't Blazers games be heard on the Internet anymore?

(_well there goes my following of the preseason games_)


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

http://kxl.com/listenlive.asp

Click here to listen.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Wow, that Hawks trade would be awesome! Though I can't believe they'd settle for that. I would LOVE to have SAR on our team at SF. He just seems like the perfect fit at SF for us in the long term. What a great new lineup for the future

PG- Terry
SG- Woods
C- Wallace?
PF- Randolph
SF- Rahim

Heck, I'd even rather give them Wells than Daniels, because Wells has a serious attitude problem.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> ABM ~ aren't you going to check out the show tonight on the web?
> ...


Nixed by the firewall! :upset:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Nixed by the firewall! :upset:


Can't you exit your firewall? I'm guessing you can with most firewalls out there. Try right click on the firewall icon on the lower right hand side of your screen.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> another email i sent
> 
> 
> ...



Is this a idea or did you see this trade on another site?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

my fantasy idea


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> my fantasy idea


Darn, I love those two players.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Boy*

The weed must be treating you pipe dreamers well tonight. To think that you are even talking about it like you really think it is going to happen is even more amazing. That trade is never happening.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

I missed most of it. Any trade talk?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Here is my email that I sent in. They only read the comment and didn't ask my question. Just thought that I would throw it out on the board for those of you that missed it!  



> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

John Nash did say that he has had offers for every player on the team, but none have been worth dealing. A lot of team were looking to trade for Sabonis and his contract so that they could make room under the cap for players like Brad Miller. 

They said that things have died down and that a lot is pending on what happens with Sabonis in the up coming days. If he comes in and doesn't look good Portland may decide to let him go.

Once the Sabonis factor is taken care of things should start happening and Nash is big on getting a point guard from the sounds of things. Sorry Damon!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Courtside Recap 8/4/03

By Cimalee


Segment 1 - Show starts laughs Olden Polynice signs with the Clippers , Clippers talk mostly aout Odom and the Heat situation , Odom and Sterling do not have the best relationship right now , from a interview that Rice heard he feels Odom wants out of La. John Nash to join the show at 7 , Pacers President Donnie Walsh to join at 635 , And Terry Porter about to join at the next segment .

Segment 2 - Talk about Porter having 2 interviews with the Bucks , Snapper thinks Terry should not take the job because its such a bad team.

Rice calls the east the Ymca league lol , Sabas talk and more of the rumored dallas blazers rumors. Rice says he was talked to people in Minnesota and they think the wolves are gonna win it all .


Segment 3 - Talking about Blazers Mavs deal , Bonzi , Damon Sabas for Nick Van Exel Michael Finley and Raef Lanfrenz , Snapper said the blazers would have to add another player because finley makes so much more than Bonzi , Sabonis talk , Snapper thinks Portland canceled the deal because of the situation with Sabonis right now . Next Donnie Walsh joins the show .

Segment 4 - Waiting for Donnie Walsh , Snapper talks about Bender and Harrington being on the block , Snapper thinks a team needs to reach out and get them because they are 2 talents that are about to explode, Reggie miller talk , Mike Barrot talks about the pacers offering Austin Crosure for Sabonis contract , everyone laughs at that deal . Mike Rice hears that the Jazz would be interested in Damon because they dont have a point guard , Snapper thinks Damon would not fit with coach Sloan .

Segment 5 - Email Time , Kevin thinks the blazers sould go after Darko from the pistons and offer Rasheed or Bonzi to get him , They laugh at this deal , Mike Barrot said he hears Darius Miles for Ruben Patterson , Clev Cavs talk , Talk about Anthony Carter & Bill Duffy situation and a talk about Mike tyson and Don king situation . Late breaking news on Kobe as of today more talk about it in the next segment .

Segment 6- A person said he saw the 19 year old girl as she left kobes hotel room with red marks on her face and neck , and this person is gonna testify against kobe , Bad news for kobe .The guests from the 1st hour could not make the show , the end of the 1st hour .

Segment 7 - start of the 2nd hour - John Nash joins the show , John plans on moving to Lake Oswego very soon he really likes it. He wants to continue the blazers playoff streak going, 
He said he read the paper yesterday and none of those trades were available for him . He wants Sabas to come back , but his salary counts double , he is wrestling what to do with with him , trade him , waive him , but he would rather bring him back .
John said Golden state wanted Sabas contract to match the offer sheet for Gilbert Arenas , We had great interest in Brad Miller but couldnt make the deal work . He said this team lacks a good shooter , and has yet to find that player , and thinks the blazers want to push like up and down type style and would trade one of our point guards for another point guard who would put alot of pressure of the defense .


Segment 8 - Nash thinks a step back might help this team in the long run , He is very excited about the blazer players that are in Las vegas right now working out with a trainer , Rasheed Wallace , Bonzi wells and Travis Outlaw are working with the same Trainer in Las Vegas , Boom Boom is at the Big Mans Camp , Qyntel and Ruben Patterson came to the Blazers Practice Facility today . He thinks Rasheed is ready to step up and to come to camp in shape and thats a great sign , He hears Bonzi looks incredible . He thinks Brad Miller coming out West is different from the east , He use to be tough in the east , now he is just another big body , He thinks the coaching staff will use Sabas the right way , Email Howie - Howie commends Nash for Patience , He said I feel pressure to make something happen , but does not want to make change for just to be doing it . He said we could have gotten Terrell Brandons Contract , but he thinks it would have effected our playoff streak . 

Segment 9 - Everyone thanks John Nash for joining the show , Jerome Kersey joins the show , Jerome thinks its great for Rasheed is working out during the summer . Jerome said other than Qyntel and Zach , Idoka stood out in the summer league , Jerome said he felt good coaching the team , Terry Porter is finally coming on next segment. 

Segment 10 - Terry joins the show ,Terry says he as always wanted to become a head coach one day . Snapper says TP laughing Please do not accept the job , TP laughing it helps being in the east . He thinks being from the state it would be a smart PR move , He says playing the point guard for 17 years being a coach on the floor helps and always wanted to be a coach . He does not care about the players that are on the team , he just wants to coach . Terry thinks the Timberwolves and Lakers really look good on paper right now , Terry thinks nobody cares who comes out the east until some major superstars go to an east team . Terry thinks Jersome would be a nice working on addition to the blazers coaching staff , Terry ends the interview telling Mike Rice if he gets the bucks job to not to call him .


Segment 11 - Emails Alot of people over the last 2 weeks have been asking alot about Jason Terry , Snapper thinks Jason is a shooting guard in a point guards body , Jason has a bad shot selection , but makes tough shots , He thinks if portland were to get him they need to know he is a shooting guard , Rice hints that Nash was talking about Terry when he was talking about a point guard that he would trade for and is going after .


Segment 12 - Clippers , Dennis Johnson Talk , Thinks the situation with sabonis will go on until the final day which is August 15 




Hope you guys enjoy this 

Peace 



Cimalee


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Nash is big on getting a point guard from the sounds of things.


Dear lord let's hope so. Doesn't really matter how good the other 4 guys are if the guy bringing the ball up the floor doesn't get it to them when and where they are most effective with it.



> Sorry Damon!


Why are you sorry for Damon? Didn't you read that interview he did? He said something like "I'm a guard, not a point guard."


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Courtside Recap 8/4/03
> 
> By Cimalee
> ...


Once again another awesome recap on the events of Courtside! I wish that I sat next to you in some of my college course work!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Courtside Recap 8/4/03
> 
> By Cimalee
> ...


Did Donnie Walsh ever join the show and give his opinions on these issues?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Thank you very much Howie 


Donnie Walsh never joined the show


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

*Thank you!*

Cimalee,

I really really REALLY appreciate the great work you put into the Courtside Monday recap.

I rated you and that was the best gosh darn 5 star rating I ever gave to a poster.

Thanks for the recap.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Segment 11 - Emails Alot of people over the last 2 weeks have been asking alot about Jason Terry , Snapper thinks Jason is a shooting guard in a point guards body , Jason has a bad shot selection , but makes tough shots , He thinks if portland were to get him they need to know he is a shooting guard , Rice hints that Nash was talking about Terry when he was talking about a point guard that he would trade for and is going after.


I agree with Snapper. Terry's 7.4 assists per game remind me of the streak of games early in the 01-02 season when Damon was averaging like 13 a game but the team sucked. Just goes to show that some times an assist simply means that you were the guy that had the ball last before somebody else made a shot.

I'm hoping that Jeff, of the hoopsworld report, is right when he said "As for Jason Terry, there is no real interest from the Blazers, I am told"

Terry might still be better than Damon or McInnis but if we're gonna sink the kind of big long money that Terry's looking for into a point guard I'd much rather it be a distributor.

[kissthedonkey] Thanks for the recap Cimalee, you're the shibble! [/kissthedonkey]


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Thank you!*



> Originally posted by <b>brewmaster</b>!
> Cimalee,
> 
> I really really REALLY appreciate the great work you put into the Courtside Monday recap.
> ...


What he said! Thanks.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

No problem guys , I really know how it is to miss a show , I love when people recap things


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Trade ideas with Atlanta getting Rahim in return... 

gee.. wish I had thought of that idea :rofl:


next thing you know.. they will be thinking of getting Ratliff too :rofl:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> next thing you know.. they will be thinking of getting Ratliff too


Maybe they could trade Ratliff for Rahim, that way they get to both guys that they want and already have.


----------



## ilPadrino (May 23, 2003)

Excellent job once again cimalee. I heard the Terry Porter segment, but missed the rest of the show. It was fun to hear TP joking around with Snapper and the Wild One.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe they could trade Ratliff for Rahim, that way they get to both guys that they want and already have.


:grinning:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> "some times an assist simply means that you were the guy that had the ball last before somebody else made a shot."


I've always been a bit unclear on how assists are determined. I think an assist, properly defined, is a pass that directly helps another player make a basket. If a player is cutting to the hoop, for instance, and you get him the ball so that he can make the shot, then you have played a major role in the successful shot and you get partial credit, or an "assist." The crucial distinction, I believe, is that the pass has to be "enabling." I don't think you get an assist just by passing to a guy at the three-point line who then makes a basket. Especially if that player dribbles after you pass him the ball.

Anybody else have a better explanation?


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

It's a pass that leads directly to a made field goal, which includes 3-pointers, dunks, and everything in between. Doesn't include free throws unless the field goal was also made, though. If the player creates on their own after receiving the pass, then it isn't an assist. There's probably some grey area there with pump fakes and the like, though.

Dan


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> "It's a pass that leads directly to a made field goal . . . "


Hmmm. So if you throw the ball to a guy standing at the 3-point line and he immediately takes a shot and makes it, you get an assist? Somehow that seems too easy. I mean, how hard is it to throw the ball to the open man?

The "directly" part is a bit fuzzy, too. If a guy receives a pass and drives around his man for a basket, is that "direct" enough to qualify as an assist? Is there some rule about how many steps or dribbles a guy can take after the pass before it is decided that HE created the shot by himself?

Questions, questions . . .


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Who said assists have to be difficult? Are all shots equally easy/difficult?

I think, to remove some of the judgements associated with stats, to make keeping the stat practical and consistent, there is something like a one dribble rule, associated with it. If the guy receiving the pass and scoring takes more than one dribble before the shot, then there is no assist. It is considered that the shooter has gotten the shot on his own. However, I can't state for sure that this is the current definition.


----------

